
Magi: A machine-learning-based information extraction and retrieval system - tdhttt
https://magi.com/
======
tdhttt
[Here]([https://www.peak-labs.com/docs/en/magi/intro](https://www.peak-
labs.com/docs/en/magi/intro)) is the English version of the intro.

